# Funniest chicken moment so far



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

I had to share this. Last night I was grilling tortillas for dinner, the hens were around just to see what I was doing, so I took a ungrilled corn tortilla and tossed it like a frisbee over the hens. They took off to see what it was and the first hen reached it, picked it up and took off!!! It was like the calgary stampede, the first hen would run until the tortilla tore and another would pick up the piece on the ground and take off in a different direction. They ran, chased and squawked at each other for five minutes. I laughed the entire time. Next time I cook tortilla's, I'm going to have the camera phone set to video.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's always funny when they do that. Even as chicks they do it. Your dinner sounded real good!


----------



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> That's always funny when they do that. Even as chicks they do it. Your dinner sounded real good!


It was good, I didn't want to say it out loud, especially in front of the hens, but it was (shhhh!!) Chicken....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This should be a good thread-once it gets going!

I had 2 roosters that were Polish. One was real handsome, one was a scrawny crooked thing that was low man on the totem pole. Handsome was Ivan, scrawny and crooked was Ugly Eddy. Ivan would chase his ugly brother away here and there, and Eddy would walk behind him and make "big attack poses" behind him and stop if Ivan turned around. We watched that all the time. The girls didn't really care for Eddy either. One day Eddy tried to mount one of the Jerseys and she tossed him 3 feet away. But if Ivan was picking on him, the big girls sure came running to save Eddy's sorry arse.

I don't know how the hen at the bottom got in there


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is when having non Silkies is the absolute best. I've never gotten to see mine behave that way once they were no longer chicks.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Poor Ugly Eddy! He really did not get the good genes!


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

One of my little Brahmas had taken to flying to the roof of the playhouse that serves as my backup coop. I was getting a little nervous because if she wanted, she could get out of my enclosure. Well, the other day, she flew up on the roof and from the other side of the pitch came my kitten, stalking my chicken! It scared my chicken so badly, she hasn't flown on the roof since! Luckily my cat is actually afraid of my chickens, but she works on her skills with them anyway, lol


----------

